
This Is What Happens When Millions of People Suddenly Get the Internet - shalmanese
https://www.buzzfeed.com/sheerafrenkel/fake-news-spreads-trump-around-the-world?utm_term=.vnGo7xDGz#.grGJezvVn
======
MarkMc
Surprisingly, this is an excellent article. Buzzfeed has a reputation for
clickbait crap like "Six disgusting things your cat does at night" but this is
a well-researched, thoughtful work of journalism on a serious topic. The page
also loaded like lightning and has perfect layout for mobile. Hmm...maybe time
for me to re-evaluate my prejudice.

~~~
cghendrix
Open-minded comments like this are why HN is my sanctuary in the general
terrible attitude of the internet nowadays.

~~~
k__
Yes, I think much of HN culture is way better than on the rest of the
Internet.

But the HN community still struggles to admit their own short commings.

I once started a rather big flame-war here just by telling my opinion about
religion and if you say something about how most people here are rich
(globally seen) white males and the community opinion reflects that, people go
crazy too.

